# Dorian Gray



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, so I should hope that all of you know the book The Picture of Dorian Gray? If not, go to the nearest bookshop/library and get it because it's awesome.

There have been many adaptations of Dorian Gray over the years, some of them good (1945), some of them ghastly (2004). They're making a new version now and even though I've only looked at the actors and the plot outline so-far I'm pretty much convinced it'll be utter shit. This saddens me.

Okay, plot outline:


> When a strikingly beautiful but naïve young Dorian arrives in Victorian London he is swept into a social whirlwind by the charismatic Lord Henry Wotton, who introduces Dorian to the hedonistic pleasures of the city. Henry’s friend, society artist Basil Hallward paints a portrait of Dorian to capture the full power of his youthful beauty and when it’s unveiled Dorian makes a flippant pledge: he would give anything to stay as he is in the picture - even his soul.


Right, you've got your basic storyline elements there, but come on, respect the timeline. Dorian is acquainted with Basil way before he even meets Henry, the latter being introduced to Dorian through Basil (against his will). Basil had already nearly finished Dorian's portrait by the time they meet and it is only later that Henry starts hedonin' it out.
Really.

And the actors. It's not that they're bad actors, on the contrary, but they don't look like who they're supposed to be! 
You know who's playing Dorian? Ben Barnes, that's who, looking exactly like the does in that picture. Make a bloody effort. Dorian Gray has blonde hair and blue eyes. You have like a million instances of this being stressed because he's supposed to be angelic as hell and things. Don't choose and actor who has dark hair and eyes and isn't even that pretty when seen up close! And the fact that he his hair's that length too just annoys me. This is just historical, I'm sorry. Men didn't have long hair, and if they did they were dissed all over the place (like Oscar was because his hair was that length and it was wholly socially unnaceptable).
Dorian is supposed to look like this. Oscar Wilde himself stated that he based the character of Dorian (or at least his physical appearance) on his friend John Gray. It's not hard!

This wouldn't be such a big deal if Dorian's appearance wasn't like the novel's foundation. Christ.

Lord Henry Wotton: Colin Firth. I like Colin, I really do, and as long as he has a little beard and combs his hair propely he'll probably be a decent Lord Henry. Imagining Colin Firth trailing anyone along the seedy, corrupt part of the world's going to take some using to though.

Ben Chaplin as Basil Hallward. I used that picture because it really shows off his nicest angle. Seen head-on he's pretty average but I love his profile. The problem is that I think he might be a bit too handsome to be Basil. Basil is a brooding, depressed man, whose love (you're not fooling anyone, seriously) for Dorian's pretty much tearing him apart, especially as Dorian is a huge dick a ignores him for ages once he meets Lord Henry and eventually kills Basil. It's creepy how close to reality this is considering Bosie lead to Oscar's downfall in real life.

It comes out this Autumn and I'm pretty much prepared for a massive let-down. Thoughts, own experiences with film adaptations, etc are welcome.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the reason Dorian is frequently portrayed as having long, dark hair is because it would appeal more to a modern audience.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 2, 2009)

Dorian Gay

oh what a bad reference to Wilde's sexuality


----------

